# SS 29.10.22 - Copland #2 "Short Symphony"



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Aaron Copland (1900 – 1990)*

Symphony No.2 "Short Symphony"

I. Incisivo
II. Espressivo 
III. Preciso e ritmico


---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Decided to post on Friday and noticed this website was struggling (see my test thread below) . Back to topic. According to Wikipedia "After conductors Serge Koussevitzky and Leopold Stokowski both declined to premiere the Short Symphony due to its rhythmic difficulties, Chávez agreed to conduct the work's world premiere. It was first performed in Mexico City on November 23, 1934 by Chávez and the Sinfónica de México.". Stokowski finally presented this with NBC Symphony in 1944. It is still less often performed than Copeland's more popular works. You can judge if this is too difficult still. I liked it.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Listened to the first few minutes . Sounds interesting, have to listen


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Copland: Symphony No. 2 'Short Symphony'

Susan Palma (flute), David Singer (clarinet), Frank Morelli (bassoon), Wu Han (piano), Raymond Mase (trumpet), Stephen Taylor (english horn)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Appalachian Spring - Suite
Copland: Quiet City 
Copland: Three Latin-American Sketches


Will spin this one later.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Listened to Copland's own recording with the London Symphony Orchestra. Interesting piece that I'm trying to figure out if it's neoclassical or not. It's certainly scored for quasi-chamber orchestra with a full (double) woodwind section including the unusual choice of heckelphone as the low oboe. However the brass section omits trombones and tuba while the only thing vaguely resembling percussion in the symphony is a piano. It also has some of the spikiness of Stravinsky.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

St. Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I also have the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra disc. One of Copland's best compositions. A really great pick this week.


----------

